# Oahu North or Southeast Shore from Ko Olina



## PDXGolfer (Feb 8, 2015)

We'll be in Ko Olina next month.  If you had one day to spare, which of the following drives would you take:  (1) drive to the north shore to see the Dole Plantation/Waimea Bay/Sharks Cove; _or_ (2) drive to the southeast shore to Kailua/Lanikia/Waimanalo Beaches?  We have two grade school aged children, and we like spending time at the beach and/or snorkeling (kid level snorkeling).  

For what it's worth, the next time we end up Oahu, we'll probably be staying in the Waikiki area.  Should we opt for one of the above choices now (while staying in Ko Olina), and save the other for the future stay in Waikiki?   

Would love to hear your feedback/recommendations.  Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 8, 2015)

I would do North Shore from where you are and save the East side for when you stay in Waikiki.  You need to arrive early at Haunama Bay for kid friendly snorkeling and that is much easier from Waikiki.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## topmom101 (Feb 8, 2015)

Having stayed at both Ko'olina and in Waikiki several times, I agree with the above poster. Drive to the north shore now and if you see Giovanni's shrimp truck, be sure to stop for lunch.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Another vote for the north shore for the reasons in post #2.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 8, 2015)

If time in the car is the limiting factor, then doing the North Shore makes more sense from Ko Olina. Doing the South/East Shore makes more sense from Waikiki.

The island isn't THAT large, so why limit yourself to only the North Shore? Start off by heading to the North Shore, and see the Dole Plantation on the way (it's about a half hour out of your day - there isn't THAT much to see there. Enjoy the Pineapple Whip cone - they're great.)  Work your way along the North Shore beaches from Haleiwa down to Waimea. (Swimming can be a challenge at Waimea for smaller kids, depending on what the surf is doing.) So then continue working your way down the coastline to Kailua, where you'll find one of the best beaches on Oahu. Uncrowded, great space, good family spot. You can easily spend the rest of your day there, before heading across the Pali and back to Ko Olina.  (Lanikai is a nice neighborhood, but there isn't much beach there for kids.)

Dave


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 8, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Having stayed at both Ko'olina and in Waikiki several times, I agree with the above poster. Drive to the north shore now and if you see Giovanni's shrimp truck, be sure to stop for lunch.



I agree with the North Shore trip.   I prefer Fumi's over Giovanni's Shrimp truck.   Fumi's uses their own local fresh shrimp.   Giovanni's uses frozen shrimp.    If you are going all the way to the North Shore to try Kahuku shrimp, you may as well get fresh Kahuku shrimp.


----------



## jsfletch (Feb 8, 2015)

Be advised that traffic to the Northshore on the weekends can get very bad especially when the surf is up or the Eddy is running. Haleiwa to Wiamea can be up to an hour. We've found that if we have to do this, take H3  from KoOlina and go around the Northshore counter clockwise that way all the main beach stops are on your side of the road so you don't have to turn across traffic. Plus there is usually way less traffic. Also, you hit the shrimp trucks first so plan on lunch. We like Romeys.
Also, they are doing lots of road construction due to the rail on H1 by the airport can get really backed up especially on the weekends.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 9, 2015)

I totally agree with Dave.  The Dole plantation might be worth a quick stop, but it's definitely not more than half an hour or so.  If I were in your shoes I'd be doing this (in order):

1. Dole Plantation
2. Haleiwa
3. Turtle Bay
4. Shrimp Truck
5. Lanikai beach


----------



## topmom101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bocabum, this is neither here nor there, but my daughter lived in Oahu for over 2 years and Giovanni's shrimp truck was the preferred one among the locals she befriended during her stay.  During my many visits to her and countless drives to the noth shore I never saw lines of people waiting for food at any other shrimp truck, only at Giovanni's. This is merely my observation.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 9, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Bocabum, this is neither here nor there, but my daughter lived in Oahu for over 2 years and Giovanni's shrimp truck was the preferred one among the locals she befriended during her stay.  During my many visits to her and countless drives to the noth shore I never saw lines of people waiting for food at any other shrimp truck, only at Giovanni's. This is merely my observation.



I haved lived on Oahu now for almost 10 years.   I am going to Fumi's today.   Have to drive an hour to get it.   Giovanni's is popular, but  I don't like their spicy shrimp.  I love Fumi's spicy garlic shrimp.

Giovanni's uses frozen shrimp.   They don't even get it from Kahuku.   If you want fresh Kahuku shrimp, you have to get it from Romy's or Fumi's since they have their own fresh shrimp ponds.   I don't like Romy's because I don't like the shrimp heads and I don't want to dip my shrimp into dipping sauces.

I don't go to Giovanni's because for frozen shrimp, I can get a steak and shrimp plate from Atkinson's Grill in Honolulu and I don't have to drive an hour to get it.


----------



## ailin (Feb 9, 2015)

Interesting article comparing Giovanni's, Romy's, and Fumi's shrimp trucks:
http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Hon...st-Kahuku-Shrimp-Truck-Giovannis-Romys-Fumis/

Of the 3, we've only tried Romy's and did not like it at all, the shrimp was mushy.

Everytime we're on Oahu, we go to Macky's and it's always delicious.  Maybe we'll try Fumi's next time (well, hopefully we can do both).


----------



## PDXGolfer (Feb 9, 2015)

Great stuff, everyone, including the discussion on shrimp (which we're planning to indulge in on this road trip)!

A follow-up question, what's that drive like along the coast from Waimea (or Turtle Bay) down to Kailua/Lanikai Beaches?  I assume not excessively windy (curving) or slow that we should head back down 99 and across H-3 to get to the those beaches is it?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2015)

PDXGolfer said:


> Great stuff, everyone, including the discussion on shrimp (which we're planning to indulge in on this road trip)!
> 
> A follow-up question, what's that drive like along the coast from Waimea (or Turtle Bay) down to Kailua/Lanikai Beaches?  I assume not excessively windy (curving) or slow that we should head back down 99 and across H-3 to get to the those beaches is it?




Google Maps says it's an hour and 38 minutes from Haleiwa to Kailua, not counting stops. Roughly 20 minutes less from Waimea Bay to Kailua. The scenery is really nice, and there are lots of places to stop. (Check out Ted's Bakery at Sunset Beach for some of their homemade chocolate Haupia pie. It's Ono!)

The drive is along the coast, so has a few curves, but it isn't twisty like the Road to Hana or anything.  There are communities dotted along the way, so there is plenty to see as you go.  It's an easy drive, and is the only road on that side of the island.  Along the way you can stop to see Crouching Lion, the Kualoa Ranch (where they filmed Lost and other shows) and Chinaman's Hat island.  There are a number of nice, easy beaches your kids might enjoy, but none will compare to Kailua Beach. 

Kailua Beach is adjacent to Lanikai Beach, but is much better for relaxing with the family.  There is a parking lot, restrooms, grassy areas, shade trees, and a very long sandy beach. The Kalapawai Market is about a block away, offering cold drinks and deli sandwiches, along with other convenience store foods.

On the way back to Honolulu take the Pali Highway, and stop at the Pali Lookout for a magnificent view of that side of the island. Then continue on your way, hook up with the H1, and head back to Ko Olina.  It'll be a great day to spend with your family.

Full disclosure:  I graduated from Kailua High School, and lived on the Windward Side for several years as a teenager.  It's one of my favorite places on Oahu to visit. Very hometown feeling there, and not touristy. 

Dave


----------



## PDXGolfer (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, Dave.  Always good to get the inside scoop from someone who lived there.


----------



## topmom101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh, my goodness, reading all these posts is really making me miss Oahu and wishing that my daughter still lived there. She attended the University of Hawaii for her master's degree which gave me the opportunity to visit her often (6) for several weeks at a time.  Needless to say, her graduation day was bittersweet. Lol


----------



## PDXGolfer (Feb 12, 2015)

Topmom, now that your daughter _has_ graduated with her masters, she can afford to fly both of you back for a vacation, right?


----------



## topmom101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh, how I wish.  Those were the best 2 years of my life. lol


----------



## moonlightgraham (Feb 13, 2015)

We're staying at Aulani in April and I had planned one full day to visit Dole and North Shore sites and then circle clockwise the island arriving at Waikiki around Happy Hour and enjoy a Mai Tai ( or 2) while enjoying the beach and venture around some of the old classic hotels. I'm not sure that we would do much actual beach time other than just sightseeing but I'm a little concerned that the itinerary may be too ambitious for a single day. Any thoughts?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 13, 2015)

moonlightgraham said:


> We're staying at Aulani in April and I had planned one full day to visit Dole and North Shore sites and then circle clockwise the island arriving at Waikiki around Happy Hour and enjoy a Mai Tai ( or 2) while enjoying the beach and venture around some of the old classic hotels. I'm not sure that we would do much actual beach time other than just sightseeing but I'm a little concerned that the itinerary may be too ambitious for a single day. Any thoughts?



I would do that over 2 days.   Why are you in such a rush to do all that in one day?


----------



## easyrider (Feb 22, 2015)

> Full disclosure: I graduated from Kailua High School, and lived on the Windward Side for several years as a teenager. It's one of my favorite places on Oahu to visit. Very hometown feeling there, and not touristy.



I have a bunch of hapa relations in this area. I agree, I love this side of the island. Waimanalo Beach is one of my favorite places.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2015)

easyrider said:


> I have a bunch of hapa relations in this area. I agree, I love this side of the island. Waimanalo Beach is one of my favorite places.
> 
> Bill



One of my favorite areas, too, Bill.  Body surfing at Makapu'u was a frequent activity.

Dave


----------



## frank808 (Feb 23, 2015)

Still lots of bodyboarding at sandy's and makapuu.  Wife loves romys says it better than giovannis.  Me, I like ruth chris steakhouse.  No need to drive an hour to eat!


----------



## jsfletch (Feb 23, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Google Maps says it's an hour and 38 minutes from Haleiwa to Kailua, not counting stops. Roughly 20 minutes less from Waimea Bay to Kailua. The scenery is really nice, and there are lots of places to stop. (Check out Ted's Bakery at Sunset Beach for some of their homemade chocolate Haupia pie. It's Ono!)
> 
> The drive is along the coast, so has a few curves, but it isn't twisty like the Road to Hana or anything.  There are communities dotted along the way, so there is plenty to see as you go.  It's an easy drive, and is the only road on that side of the island.  Along the way you can stop to see Crouching Lion, the Kualoa Ranch (where they filmed Lost and other shows) and Chinaman's Hat island.  There are a number of nice, easy beaches your kids might enjoy, but none will compare to Kailua Beach.
> 
> ...


The CroucHing Lion unfortunately is closed


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2015)

jsfletch said:


> The CroucHing Lion unfortunately is closed



Even the viewpoint from the gift shop parking lot down by the road? That's disappointing.

Dave


----------



## jsfletch (Feb 24, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Even the viewpoint from the gift shop parking lot down by the road? That's disappointing.
> 
> Dave



Last time we were there they had a chocolate shop in the area of the lower parking lot. The restaurant was closed. We didn't go upstairs.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2015)

jsfletch said:


> Last time we were there they had a chocolate shop in the area of the lower parking lot. The restaurant was closed. We didn't go upstairs.



I'll be there in June.  I'll be sure to stop and check out what's left.  Thanks for the head's up. 

Dave


----------

